# ED Trip Report



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Good use of Internet technology! Now, if you could only have done that via iDrive...


You got it! And with 3G wireless now, there's no reason they couldn't. Wouldn't that be awesome to have web access via iDrive? Nav could lookup hotels, restaurants, etc. realtime, even roads, and always have the most accurate information! :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

BMW Sea said:


> You got it! And with 3G wireless now, there's no reason they couldn't. Wouldn't that be awesome to have web access via iDrive? Nav could lookup hotels, restaurants, etc. realtime, even roads, and always have the most accurate information! :thumbup:


Acura RL Nagation has real time traffic update thru satelate radio. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

*Day 7*

Continuing on with the report (just because I have to finish it), headed out of Trento in the morning (after the pleasant conversation) for Fussen and the castles. Headed North and then over and across Fernpass in Austria, which was smaller and a bit windy but very scenic. I was surprised to find probably the cheapest gas of the entire trip at the top of Fernpass but perhaps that's a function of Austria's tax structure vs. Germany or Italy.

Got to Fussen and walked up to Neuschwanstein, also taking in the view from Marienbrucke. Didn't take the tour. What a fantastic view from the top, the bridge, and the outlook. Couldn't believe we were still seeing blue sky as we had for the whole trip - very lucky for this time of year I'm sure. :thumbup:

When we had our fill we headed off to downtown Munich. Walked around Marienplatz but it was dead! :dunno: Should have researched Sunday action a little better. There were lots of people but nothing was open - we missed all the action that day! Not a problem, was ready to relax and enjoyed a nice German meal and bier.

Headed back to the Marriott and checked in ($61/nt on Priceline). Didn't pay for parking as we found a spot right in front of the hotel. :thumbup:

Pics:

1) The steep hills around Trento
2 & 3) The countryside heading North
4 & 5) Fernpass


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

*Day 7 continued*

Posting lots of pictures for you junkies! :thumbup:


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

*Day 8*

Got up early and headed downtown to Marienplatz again for some shopping and breakfast when things are actually open!  About mid-day I dropped my friend off at the airport as he was leaving a day earlier than I.

Given I was no longer responsible for a life other than my own (not to mention insurance was fully paid by someone else), I decided to play on the Autobahn and finally see what this bad boy could do. Having passed my breakin point way back in Italy, I had no other goal than to enjoy the car at high speed. :thumbup:

The results? I'm speechless - WOW!    

I don't think I've had that much fun in a long, long time! And I have NO idea how I can ever enjoy the car again now that I'm stuck in the U.S. on these.... "roads"... with these... "drivers".... My hats off to the Germans, they're clearly doing something right in the education of their drivers, not to mention the engineering of the roads! :thumbup: I think I only saw one person the entire trip actually pass on the right, and that was mostly because there just wasn't usually a need to.

As I had stated prior to my departure, one of my goals was to test the limiter and I enjoyed the opportunity to do that many times. Unfortunately, it works... at about 152 or so.... :angel:

It's amazing how smooth the car is at those speeds, and it gets there amazingly easy - 4th gear just pulls and pulls and pulls. I very rarely saw other cars topping the 135 mark or so but did get a few "driving partners" on some of the high speed runs. I was surprised how many 530d's there are that are driven fast. They can top out close to the same point but can't keep up on the acceleration (obviously).

I think I spent about $90 on gas that afternoon alone but it was well worth it! AWESOME! 

I don't see a way to ever satisfy this itch again.... except for another ED! :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

240 km / h has such a nice ring to it.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> 240 km / h has such a nice ring to it.


Kind of like the whole 88 mp/h needed to travel through time thing


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

Still going strong at 150 but if I read this right, I've consumed more than 1/8 tank of gas in about 29 miles :yikes: 

Might want to think about filling up, only 31 miles 'til empty....


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

A few more pics.... I miss my car


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

And a couple more....


----------

